# AdBlue - Incorrect fluid. How to reset the counter?



## Sukhinov (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi. Have the following problem:

The SES light turned on on my BMW 328d xDrive (2.0 litres, 2014). The diagnostic says it was lambda sensor #2. I ignored the problem for a long time (may be 6 months).

Eventually I went to a service just to reset this error. Immediately after resetting the error the "AdBlue - Incorrect fluid" warning appeared and countdown showing that I have 300 kilometres left before engine will not start anymore. Also the SES light turned on again.

I made diagnostic again, and that time it shows that one of NOx sensors is bad. I ignored that problem for 250 kilometres, and then went to a service to replace the NOx sensor. After NOx sensor replacement the SES light turned off, but the "AdBlue - Incorrect fluid" warning still here.

The problem that I have only 15 km left! And nobody here in Vilnius (including officials) knows how to reset this counter. Do you have any ideas?

P.S.: The question is not about how to fix AdBlue system — I have found pretty much information on that topic. The question is just about resetting the counter.

Thanks.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Incorrect Fluid is a calculated value and may be caused by failed sensors. *The counter cannot be reset.*

The DTC error code should require your BMW servicing dealer to run a Test Plan to precisely identify the source of the DTC error.

Complain to your national BMW franchise and to your national environmental control agency. This is nearly what VW did.


----------



## Sukhinov (Jan 12, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> Incorrect Fluid is a calculated value and may be caused by failed sensors. *The counter cannot be reset.*
> 
> The DTC error code should require your BMW servicing dealer to run a Test Plan to precisely identify the source of the DTC error.
> 
> Complain to your national BMW franchise and to your national environmental control agency. This is nearly what VW did.


OK, but as far as I know the counter will not be reset automatically when the sensors are replaced. I need to drive at least 50 km for the car software to see that the problem is fixed.

Somewhere in these forums I seen that some amount of kilometers can be manually added to the counter.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Sukhinov said:


> . I ignored the problem for a long time (may be 6 months).
> 
> . I ignored that problem for 250 kilometres,
> 
> ...


LOL. Really. Hard to feel like helping.

Bring it to a BMW dealer and pay to have the last few years of ignorance fixed.

The car wont STOP in 15km...it wont START. You can drive it for 200, 2000, 20000 km with no issues. Just wont start if you stop it.


----------



## Sukhinov (Jan 12, 2017)

I am not so rich to pay thousands of $$$ for repairs at official service.

I thought that "incorrect fluid" error means just incorrect fluid, and error will disappear as soon as I change the AdBlue. It was not obvious that it indicates a serious problem.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

OP is in Lithuania and his options are very limited at this point. It can be reset to about 90 km 1x if it reaches a 'no start' condition. 

PM sent


----------

